# How old are most people here?



## Lianne (Apr 16, 2021)

How old is most people in here?


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)

As far as I know, we are all pretty much over 50.


----------



## old medic (Apr 16, 2021)

Im one of the babies at 57


----------



## Pappy (Apr 16, 2021)

Old enough to know better, but don’t. 83...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 16, 2021)

Old enough not to care about what other people think about what I am wearing


----------



## Pepper (Apr 16, 2021)

I'm the oldest woman in the world..................or maybe it just feels that way (sometimes)


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 16, 2021)

68


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 16, 2021)

78 and rising.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 16, 2021)

old medic said:


> Im one of the babies at 57


Me too, except the numbers are the other way around.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2021)

I’m over 50.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 16, 2021)

1963 baby here!


----------



## kburra (Apr 16, 2021)

*Ancient*


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 16, 2021)

Lianne said:


> How old is most people in here?


Don't know about 'most' but I'm turning 72 this month



Act more like 27, however



.....or.....maybe 7







Welcome to geezerville


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2021)

I'm the wrong side of 65 as from Tomorrow....


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I'm the wrong side of 65 as from Tomorrow....


Nonsense, 65, not possible, I never had you down as one who tells porkies.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Nonsense, 65, not possible, I never had you down as one who tells porkies.


LOL>.if only it was a lie... but thanks for the compliment HC...66 tomorrow...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I'm the wrong side of 65 as from Tomorrow....


Happy early birthday and the wrong side of 65 is when you are covered by dirt


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 16, 2021)

Holly, I was really teasing the forum when I wrote, "porkies." I knew that you would understand it but I wonder how many were scratching their heads? Porkies?


----------



## Pepper (Apr 16, 2021)

LIES, lies, porkie pies tell LIES!


----------



## Robert59 (Apr 16, 2021)

I'm 60


----------



## Pepper (Apr 16, 2021)

Holly you don't look a day over 64!  So, both you and your daughter are Aries.  Interesting.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Holly you don't look a day over 64!  So, both you and your daughter are Aries.  Interesting.


errrm..not sure how to take that, Pepper...


----------



## Pepper (Apr 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> errrm..not sure how to take that, Pepper...


Take it with the laughter and love I send to you for your birthday!  Many more!


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 16, 2021)

I forget.  Hmmmmm...   

Tony


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Take it with the laughter and love I send to you for your birthday!  Many more!


Yes my daughter was born just 4 days before my 21st Birthday


----------



## CindyLouWho (Apr 16, 2021)

58 years young


----------



## Mike (Apr 16, 2021)

When I went to school, we wrote on a sheet of slate,
using another small piece of slate and a wet cloth
to wipe it all off again.

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 16, 2021)

Mike said:


> When I went to school, we wrote on a sheet of slate,
> using another small piece of slate and a wet cloth
> to wipe it all off again.
> 
> Mike.


Impressive, but I'll really be impressed if a member went to school back in the day when chisel, hammer, and stone were still used!


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 16, 2021)

As they say,  old enough to know better!  ..  my oldest daughter turned 57 yesterday.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 16, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> As they say,  old enough to know better!  ..  my oldest daughter turned 57 yesterday.


Boy, do I ever feel young now, Bonnie!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> As they say,  old enough to know better!  ..  my oldest daughter turned 57 yesterday.


She could be a member here ...and you might not even know it...


----------



## SetWave (Apr 16, 2021)

I forgot . . .


----------



## Nathan (Apr 16, 2021)

...coming up on the 50th anniversary of my 19th birthday.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 16, 2021)

*i think i am the only antique here pushing 88*


----------



## win231 (Apr 16, 2021)

68.  But I don't feel a day over 80.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2021)

win231 said:


> 68.  *But I don't feel a day over 80.*


you don't look it either...


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Apr 16, 2021)

70 and still kicking.


----------



## Chet (Apr 16, 2021)

I'm 78 and counting, and I am happy to be *still* counting, otherwise...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 16, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> 70 and still kicking.


Hoping for another 70 more for you, Pro!


----------



## win231 (Apr 16, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Hoping for another 70 more for you, Pro!


That would be quite a record.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 16, 2021)

I turned 66 this year. *Twice.


*some had it a day early


----------



## win231 (Apr 16, 2021)

Chet said:


> I'm 78 and counting, and I am happy to be *still* counting, otherwise...


Actually, you're only 60, with 18 years of experience.


----------



## DaveA (Apr 16, 2021)

twinkles said:


> *i think i am the only antique here pushing 88*


I'm right along with you, twinkles.  Turned  87 last December (wife is 84)

I think this group would be just about right for our kids who are 64, 63, 60, and 59.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2021)

twinkles said:


> *i think i am the only antique here pushing 88*


No..there's 3 more people here who I know are right around your age.. so don't feel lonely will you...


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2021)

55 here


----------



## Verisure (Apr 16, 2021)

74


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 16, 2021)

@MarciKS and I are the babies so far: 55 years 2 months and 4 days here


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> @MarciKS and I are the babies so far: 55 years 2 months and 4 days here


i think we have a member or two that's younger unless they left the site already. i know there was a couple new members not long ago that were 51 and 52 i believe.

although i'm ok with being the baby. *grins*


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i think we have a member or two that's younger unless they left the site already. i know there was a couple new members not long ago that were 51 and 52 i believe.
> 
> although i'm ok with being the baby. *grins*


Me too   You're younger than me?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Me too   You're younger than me?


i dunno. i just turned 55 in january.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 16, 2021)

Ugh .. I'm turning 74 this Fall.
I honestly don't feel a day over 73


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 16, 2021)

Question:

How old is most of people in here?​
Answer:

Old enough to know better, but we still do it anyway.   

Tony


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i dunno. i just turned 55 in january.


February for me, so I’m the


----------



## Ladybj (Apr 16, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Old enough not to care about what other people think about what I am wearing


Same here..


----------



## Ladybj (Apr 16, 2021)

Old enough not to be concerned of what others think of me...their issue not mine because I love me some ME


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> February for me, so I’m the


perfect! *gives you a noogie*


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 16, 2021)

88, hoping to see 89.


----------



## Homeschoolie (Apr 16, 2021)

65 in June...Uugh and trying to figure out what Medicare to sign up for (or not) And what my health insurance requires that I do and how they coordinate with each other (or not). Just writing that sentence spins me up and gave me  headache LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2021)

Homeschoolie said:


> 65 in June...Uugh and trying to figure out what Medicare to sign up for (or not) And what my health insurance requires that I do and how they coordinate with each other (or not). Just writing that sentence spins me up and gave me  headache LOL


Thank goodness we don't have any of that to deal with here...I just got my official letter and ££ amount which I'll be paid as from next week in Sate pension, and I only had to fill one little titchy online form to get it...... thanks muchly


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2021)

Homeschoolie said:


> 65 in June...Uugh and trying to figure out what Medicare to sign up for (or not) And what my health insurance requires that I do and how they coordinate with each other (or not). Just writing that sentence spins me up and gave me  headache LOL


isn't there someone you can go to for advice on which ones what?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2021)

are there links as to what's what on those medicare types?


----------



## officerripley (Apr 16, 2021)

I'm both too old and not old enough.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Thank goodness we don't have any of that to deal with here...I just got my official letter and ££ amount which I'll be paid as from next week in Sate pension, and I only had to fill one little titchy online form to get it...... thanks muchly


Here in the gun totin' US, pensions are a thing of the past.  We just wear masks and use our trusty .38 caliber withdrawal cards to fund our retirements. Since masks have become a "thing", it is much easier these days.   

Tony


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 16, 2021)

I'm old enough to be here and then some....


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 16, 2021)

I forgot to say Welcome!  I hope you will enjoy it here!


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 16, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> 1963 baby here!


That's the year my daughter was born. You are a baby in my eyes.


----------



## Dana (Apr 16, 2021)

Amazing  some one joined a day ago and first thing, asks the ages of members and so many comply . How trusting you all are 

Sorry, my age is not even in my profile, but I am the youngest in the group and I am not going to tell a virtual stranger


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 16, 2021)

Dana said:


> Amazing  some one joined a day ago and first thing, asks the ages of members and so many comply .
> 
> Sorry, my age is not even in my profile, but I am the youngest in the group and I am not going to tell a virtual stranger


Yup I agree


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2021)

what difference does it make? man you folks are so touchy.


----------



## Oompala (Apr 16, 2021)

Mentally or physically?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> what difference does it make? man you folks are so touchy.


Touch me again and you are grounded


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 16, 2021)

Sometimes I have a brain of a 2 year old


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 16, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> That's the year my daughter was born. You are a baby in my eyes.


1963 was a good year, Warrigal!


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Apr 16, 2021)

Dana said:


> Sorry, my age is not even in my profile, *but I am the youngest in the group*


We all know that!


----------



## Dana (Apr 16, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> We all know that!
> View attachment 160142





ProTruckDriver said:


> We all know that!
> View attachment 160142



*Thank you....delightful compliment!*


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 16, 2021)

76 here


----------



## Mike (Apr 17, 2021)

My oldest Great Granddaughter will be 22 this year.

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2021)

3 of my off spring are Grandparents!!


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 17, 2021)

As a young man, I was told "you are only as old as the women you feel".....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2021)

@Ken N Tx  and @Mike ...so you started making babies when you were 12 ?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2021)

Mike said:


> When I went to school, we wrote on a sheet of slate,
> using another small piece of slate and a wet cloth
> to wipe it all off again.
> 
> Mike.


My father used to say when he was at school they used slates, I never believed him...but it must have been true...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> @Ken N Tx  and @Mike ...so you started making babies when you were 12 ?


21!!!!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> 21!!!!!!


Don't say 21 Ken... it'll make you sound really old....


----------



## Mike (Apr 17, 2021)

24 in my case hollydolly.

Blame the offspring!

Mike.


----------



## RB-TX (Apr 17, 2021)

twinkles said:


> *i think i am the only antique here pushing 88*


Well Twinkles, good to finally see someone older than I am, at 86.
Thanks


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2021)

RB-TX said:


> Well Twinkles, good to finally see someone older than I am, at 86.
> Thanks


..and the lovely lewkat who is coming up to 89...


----------



## Tommy (Apr 17, 2021)

“I'm as old as my tongue and a little older than my teeth.”​


----------



## Furryanimal (Apr 17, 2021)

63


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 17, 2021)

Homeschoolie said:


> trying to figure out what Medicare to sign up for (or not) And what my health insurance requires that I do and how they coordinate with each other (or not).


Me too!  I turned 65 this month and I attended my state's Medicare info webinar TWICE, and still called with questions! 

One crazy thing that I'm still confused about, is that if I miss the sweet spot for sign up, but am still in the original sign up window, I have to wait longer for Medicare to start, for example it seems that if I were to retire in July my Medicare would not start until October, but if I retire in August then Medicare would start in September.  It was almost (but not quite) worrisome enough to push me to start Medicare while I still have insurance from work, but I figure the headache from having primary and secondary insurance was worse than the gamble that I won't be forced into retirement in the next three months.
And then there's the weirdness that my work health insurance is a pre-tax cost, but Medicare plans are not pre-tax.  What?! Why not?!?


----------



## RiverM55 (Apr 17, 2021)

I just turned 56 in February. Imma turnin into an old man.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Apr 17, 2021)

83 and going strong


----------



## Pinky (Apr 17, 2021)

RiverM55 said:


> I just turned 56 in February. Imma turnin into an old man.


@RiverM55   You're still a wee babe - I'd give my eye teeth to be 56 again!


----------



## RiverM55 (Apr 17, 2021)

I ain't givin no teeth to nobody nohow.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2021)

RiverM55 said:


> I just turned 56 in February. Imma turnin into an old man.


My oldest son will turn 56 in November!!


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 18, 2021)

"Older than the Trees, Younger than the Mountains..."


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Apr 18, 2021)

66


----------



## wcwbf (Apr 18, 2021)

72... on the outside.  sometime 27 on inside... or 50... or 60 on inside.


----------



## Homeschoolie (Apr 19, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> isn't there someone you can go to for advice on which ones what?





MarciKS said:


> are there links as to what's what on those Medicare types?


Unfortunately it has been made overly complicated on purpose so that people will just give up and sign up for most or all parts (a-f) of Medicare so that the insurance companies will pay almost nothing. 
The insurance company manual is hundreds of pages of unfriendly print size. Each category/subject has pages of what it pays w/o Medicare and then there are some complicated pages what Medicare pays if you have the parts that apply to that category.

The math is impossible with all it's various percentages, copays, various deductibles that do or don't apply under this or that combination of circumstance, a different negotiated amount for each doctor/hospital/clinic etc. , catstropic limits met or not met, doctors in network or out of network, doctors in or out of network that accept Medicare and those that don't accept it, hospitals and clinics that are in network but the doctor/nurse/anesthesiologist that treated you isn't in network, and what all the above means and applies IF you have this Medicare part or that Medicare part etc.

The customer service folks can't possibly and don't understand the complicated mess
It is a nightmare. The bottom line is you will never know until you get the bill. With this many rules they know you will never be able to contest the bill because you can't possibly prove that the astronomical bill you were sent is wrong.

My husband for a short time worked for an insurance company and saw the computer code algorithms that determine all of this. He said it was a nightmare for the computer programmers whenever the company needed them to make changes to the algorithms to compute payouts and peoples bills.

I am leaning toward only signing up for only part A and let the insurance company pay the most since they set up this complicated mess.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 19, 2021)

Well not to be coming across as nosy is Part A what most of you here have?


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Apr 19, 2021)

I have Tricare4Life from the Military. Medicare is my main provider. Part A & B. I pay $144.60 monthly.
When being billed for visits Medicare pays 80% of the bill and Tricare pays the 20%. No deductibles during any visit.
Prescriptions are FREE from the Naval Base.
Not too bad of an insurance, eh.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 19, 2021)

63 here.  Wish I had my body from 20 years ago and know what I know now!


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 19, 2021)

100 replies, wow, such a great response.


----------



## Mr. Ed (May 12, 2021)

Most everyone here has experienced age.


----------



## jalou65 (May 12, 2021)

67


----------



## Pixelfun (May 12, 2021)

52 my Senor Senior is 66 LOL


----------



## AnnieA (May 12, 2021)

54


----------



## Leonie (May 12, 2021)

I'm 75, almost 76, and my oldest grandchild is 11.  Both my kids and I were late starters in the baby stakes.


----------



## Keesha (May 12, 2021)

61


----------



## Ruthanne (May 12, 2021)

63.5


----------



## twinkles (May 13, 2021)

i have a grandaughter 40 and a  great grandaughter 18


----------



## Manatee (May 13, 2021)

In just 13 years, I will be 100.


----------

